# Ford NH 8160 good bad ugly?



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking at this tractor to primarily to pull a bandit which is in my near future. I think it has enough hydraulics according to tractor data. It's a 24 spd with left hand reverser, 4 gears, 3 range, creeper button. 2wd no loader
Tractor is very clean original owner 7000 hrs. Any thoughts or opinions are much appreciated!


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

A little more info. Only reason I'm thinking about this tractor is the price. I think it can be had for 15k. I have a New Holland TS110 that I use for baling now and really like it. However it would require the Nitro Boost to run a bandit at $6500. I sold my rake tractor and need to purchase another tractor asap. 
Has anyone ever owned or operated a 60 series New Holland?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've run one a bit. Planted maybe 100 acres of soybeans last year with one with 10k hours on it.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

What was your opinion? Engine seem sluggish being NA? Do you know if it has held up well, or spent a lot of time in the shop?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's had 3 lift pumps before the updated one then that one has lasted forever.

It could use a turbo, but behaves like any other heavy low hp tractor, be quick on the downshifts if pushing it.

Like the load sensing hydraulics. Transmission is nice with the 6 ps. Reverser is smoother than my mf like all nh's.

The one I used has a loader and mfwd. Oh I also have baled a few thousand squares with it.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I picked up a used 8160 that been on a veggie farm, 1200 hours. Came with 14x46 rear tires, skinny but really tall. Runs a NH 7070, tedder, rakes , tmr feeder wagon. Use it drilling small grain and or hay. Nimble, has enough juice, no issues now with 5000 hours on it.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yes......put that lifter pump on also. Forgot about that fix.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

15 doesn't sound bad at all. You're getting a lot of features on a Genesis that were otherwise ahead of their time, like your needed hydraulic flow.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Also remembered it frequently has no brakes, likely simple issue but no NH dealer around.

Note, dealer can read how much adjustment on the clutches has been used up from the computer giving a good estimate of time before massive cost.

Often a flat accumulator is mistaken for bad seals on the power shift too, it will make the shifts slow then hammer on.

Power level, weight, power shift etc all feel very similar to my Kubota M120 although the 8160 is probably a couple of thousand pounds heavier.

The one I've used:


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info! I knew the engine was proven, wasn't to sure about the fiat stuff. Must be a fairly rare tractor, this is the first one I've seen around here


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hay-man said:


> Thanks for all the info! I knew the engine was proven, wasn't to sure about the fiat stuff. Must be a fairly rare tractor, this is the first one I've seen around here


A local dealer sold a pile of them. I think they all left the lot with the fuel already turned up.


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

If you get that tractor you will have to let us know what you think. My brother is looking at a 8360 4wd with the range command with creeper. Seems to be in very good shape. From what I have read, it is Ford engine, transmission, and hydraulics, but Fiat rear end, front end, brakes, and electrical. Not too keen about the Fiat brakes and electrical, have heard they can be issues, not very expensive, just irritating. What I worry about is the range command, seems like it could lead to expensive repairs. Never dealt with a powershift in a tractor before. The dual command like on the one you are looking at seems at first glance that it would not be as problematic. Good luck!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Should note these tractors later became the TM series.


----------

